# Holiday Friesian. Keegan J.



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful!!!

And feel better soon


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats fantastic! I sure hope you get to feeling better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Stunning, as always!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Keegan is such a handsome boy. He looks great in all of those pictures!


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Make sure you put them on HGS if you hadn't. He's beautiful.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow Keegan is gorgeous !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horse happy (Jun 15, 2010)

All I can say is WOW! He is breathtaking! Thanks for sharing  I hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

gosh imagine how much better these would of been if your werent sick, I mean now there breath taking and drool worthy but if you were healthy they would of been well my key board probs wouldn't work any more 

Hope you get better soon, I was sick a couple of days before Chrissy and it sucked


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are very nice. May I use one to inspire a drawing?


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've seen some keegan pics on hf (though I have been following you on flickr :wink
And like tinylily I drool every time! So yeah if you ever feel like giving permission...I'll be all over it.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

So gorgeous! It is kind of funny how a full sized wreath fits around his neck! lol.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

he's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If Keegan and Eric go missing, do not ask me where they went.


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Gorgeous. Absolutely stunning horse and pictures! You have wonderful photography!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow. The are beautiful, still drool worthy  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, someone knows that there's a camera in the area. xD

Beautiful boy. <3


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

absolutely stunning!
They pics are really nice but i bet he doesn't take bad pics...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Keegan is jaw-droppingly gorgeous!


----------

